# Heidenhain Maschinendaten



## patrovv (9 September 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach Möglichkeiten um an den folgenden Heidenhain Steuerungstypen:

- iTNC 530 
- TNC 430

diverse Daten zu erfassen. Insbesondere geht es mir hierbei um Stillstandszeiten und dessen Gründe zu erfassen und anschließend darzustellen. 
Vielleicht kennt sich hier jemand mit der Steuerung aus und kann mir hierbei helfen. Bspw. sollte das Format so sein:

01.09.2021 / Werkzeug gebrochen / 15:25 - 15:40 

Oder ein Kompromiss wäre hierbei auch dass man nur die Stillstandszeiten darstellt:

01.09.2021 / 15:25 - 15:40

Ich wäre euch hier sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand mit diesem Thema helfen kann.


----------



## Matze001 (9 September 2021)

Moin!

Option 18 DNC + RemotTool SDK

Geht halt "nur" mit einem PC - aber Du hast ja nichts anderweitig bisher erwähnt.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## patrovv (9 September 2021)

Hi, danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Prinzipiell funktioniert das schon, das stimmt. Jedoch ist es so, dass die Option 18 DNC nur für die iTNC530 Steuerung freigeschaltet werden kann. Auf der TNC430 allerdings nicht. Und die Nachrüstung ist laut Heidenhain mit einem zusätzlichen Hardware Modul verbunden (OPC UA Interface) "Kostentechnisch: 1.000€ pro Maschine".

Ich dachte eher an eine kostengünstigere Variante. Und dachte man kann da irgendwie die Signale im Schaltschrank über ein Relais Wechslerkontakt abgegriffen werden und irgendwie die Signale in eine SQL Datenbank einpflegen und auswerten.. 

Oder vielleicht doch eine ganz andere Lösung .. ?  Ja es ist nicht ganz einfach denke ich.


----------



## Matze001 (9 September 2021)

Die Option 18 DNC kostet etwa 800€ Netto und ist eine reine Software-Option. Hat nix mit OPC zu tun.

Wenn Du etwas geschenkt haben willst: Du könntest die Signale der Meldelampe, falls vorhanden, abgreifen und auswerten.
Wenn es Werma-Lampen sind gibt es Werma-WIN bzw. SmartMonitor. Kostet aber auch Geld.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Peter Gedöns (9 September 2021)

du kannst doch das LogBook der 430 auslesen und auswerten. Es gab da auch mal ne lsv2toolbox damit konnte man seine eigene Anwendung zur PC - TNC Kommunikation schreiben.


----------



## patrovv (10 September 2021)

Hast du dazu mehr Informationen bzgl. lsv2toolbox?


----------



## Peter Gedöns (10 September 2021)

damals als ich noch mit HH gespielt habe , konnte man nach dem TNCremo installiert war in C++/ oder Delphi ein ACX aus der Heidenhain Installation nutzen um seine eigenen Programme zu schreiben . das ist aber mehr als 10 Jahre her .


mit Googel findet man auch Info zu der ToolBox
. F!!! - heidenhain - Yumpu​https://www.yumpu.com › document › view ›

Die _LSV2 TOOLBOX_ wurde in der Programmiersprache C erstellt (Borland Ctt. Version 3.1). ... Das LSV2 Protokoll ermöglicht einen DNC Host Betrieb der TNC.


----------



## R_Grabichler (15 September 2021)

ganz einfache Loesung, darfst selber bewerten, ob das sinnvoll ist.

Mit einem Relais gewisse Signale aus der Maschine abgreifen, wie du selbst beschrieben hast.
Musst nur das/die richtige Signal/e erwischen.
Das lokal pro Maschine mit nem Raspbi auswerten, das z.B per MQTT auf zentralen Broker,
welcher Daten sammelt und in DB schreibt.
Das geht auch mit vielen Maschinen, die Auswertung im Raspbi erlaubt alle moeglichen Firenzchen, was man halt so will.

Gruß


----------



## herik84 (16 September 2021)

Hallo Patrovv

Ich habe mir auch eine Anwendung geschrieben in der ich gewisse Daten aus der Maschine verarbeite. Beim mir geht es aber um die Werkzeugdaten. 

Ich nutze zum auslesen der Daten die TNCcmd.exe von TNCRemo. Mit der hast du relativ leicht die Möglichkeit dir das Logbuch von der Maschine zu holen. 
Eine gute Erklärung ist auch mit dabei. (TNCCmd_d.txt)

Eine schönere Lösung wäre natürlich die Komunikation direkt mit dem LSV2-Protokoll.
Und jetzt die Frage an Peter Gedöns...
Ist die Komunikation mit LSV2 auch über das Netzwerk möglich oder ist das Protokoll ausschließlich für die Com-Verbindung?


----------



## kafiphai (16 September 2021)

Ich habe erst kürzlich eine Lösung mit Inventcom und OPC-Router der Firma Inray gemacht.





						Overview | Heidenhain | Support | inventcom
					

For machines with Heidenhain TNC/iTNC controllers CNCnetPDM enables you to acquire and monitor machine-, process-, part-counter and quality-data and integrate




					www.inventcom.net
				











						Die Industrie 4.0 Software zur Systemintegration
					

Der OPC Router setzt mit seinen Plug-ins die Systemintegration in der Industrie 4.0 um. Jetzt unverbindlich testen. Plug-ins für SAP, SQL, MQTT, REST, etc.




					www.opc-router.de
				




OPC-Router hätte auch ein eigenes Heidenhain Modul.


----------



## herik84 (16 September 2021)

OPC ist natürlich die Königsklasse. Aber eben auch kostspielig es bei älteren Maschinen nachzurüsten. Die neuen haben es ja nun schon fast alle an Board.


----------



## Peter Gedöns (16 September 2021)

herik84 schrieb:


> Eine schönere Lösung wäre natürlich die Komunikation direkt mit dem LSV2-Protokoll.
> Und jetzt die Frage an Peter Gedöns...
> Ist die Komunikation mit LSV2 auch über das Netzwerk möglich oder ist das Protokoll ausschließlich für die Com-Verbindung?


 ja das geht auch über netzwerk wenn die TNC es kann. nicht jede 426 konnte das damals


----------



## herik84 (16 September 2021)

Das klingt auf jedefall schon mal nicht schlecht. 
Nun ist eben nur die Frage wie man an eine Bibliothek für Delphi kommt. 
Gibt ja ein par Anbieter, aber das ist eben alles zu teuer für so ein kleines Projekt wie meines. 

Du hattest in hier in einem Beitrag was von einer ACX gesagt die man vom TNCRemo nutzen könnte. 
Wie muss ich mir das vorstellen? Bzw könntest du das etwas genauer erklären?


----------



## Peter Gedöns (16 September 2021)

ich habe da was gefunden , ist aber halt alt ! 
das beschriebene OCX ( nicht ACX) befindet sich auch dem Rechner nach einer TNCREMO Installation.


----------



## herik84 (17 September 2021)

Danke erstmal für deine Mühe.

Ich habe gerade mal mein TNCRemo durchsucht und dabei eine neuere Version gefunden. (Von 2017)
Die Datei nennt sich dann Lsv2ctl3.ocx.

Ich werde die Tage mal testen sie zu verwenden und gebe dann hier nochmal eine Rückmeldung.


----------



## herik84 (26 September 2021)

Wie versprochen habe ich mal die Datei in mein Delpi als Komponente aufgenommen und kommte sie auch verwenden. 
Einige Funktionen sind selbsterklärend.
Super wäre es natürlich wenn man eine aktuelle Dokumentation zu der Lsv2ctl3.ocx hätte. Wenn hier Jemand weiterhelfen könnte, wäre ich sehr froh.

@patrovv
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass du mit dieser Variante alle deine Informationen abrufen kannst die du benötigst.


----------



## inventcom (28 September 2021)

Warum schwierig wenn es auch einfach geht. Wie kafiphai schon erwähnt hat kann man dafür CNCnetPDM verwenden. Das funktioniert auch für Steuerungen ohne Option 18 wie die TNC 430 sofern die Maschine *Ethernet und Software >= 280476 01* hat. Sogar mit der *kostenfreien* Lizenz bekommt diese TNC dann einen OPC UA Server der OEE Maschinenzustände ausgibt.

https://www.inventcom.net/support/heidenhain/machine-monitoring

Martin

​


----------



## patrovv (5 Januar 2022)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Ich habe erst kürzlich eine Lösung mit Inventcom und OPC-Router der Firma Inray gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Könnten Sie mir hierzu mehr Informationen geben? Am besten auf die:
p.roth@rs-technik.com 

Vielen Dank


----------

